# deco network



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I've read the older comments on Deco Network...any new feedback on this product ?

seems they have ironed out the initial wrinkles.
Any other design platforms you suggest. I have a 541 dtg machine and will do the print and fullfill myself.

thanks everyone..


----------



## DonegalTs (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I use Deco Network for my business. I have found it really good and any issues I have had the support guys have been really helpfull and quick to get back in touch. Its easy to make a professional looking site in a short amount of time. I like it.
Hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks, it does. Curious how much of your sales are your designs versus the customer designing their own ? the designer seems pretty intimidating. How long have you had them ? and finally, do you print and fullfill ? We have a 541 Brother .


----------



## DonegalTs (Jul 16, 2008)

The designer is really good, but you are right people do seem to find it difficult to know what to design. So a few people know exactly what they want and love the designer. I do get more sales on the pre-designed stuff but Im trying to market the design your own side of stuff as much as I can. Yeah I print and fullfill. I havent had any orders through my affiliate stores yet. Iv only been using it for about 3 and a half months but so far so good!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

We have several artists that have big followings that want aff stores. My gut is that trying to get other people to make you rich is not a good plan unless you have a dynamite product many want. I don't think many will market, even their own designs, as much as you will, they have other things they do. Still, we are going to try and leverage their followings to sell shirts...we'll see. Is this your full time gig ? What do you print with ? You are being very helpful...thank you


----------



## DonegalTs (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep this is my full time job. I agree people dont market as much as they could and of course there will be people signing up just for the sake of it but, I have one tattoo artist signed up and a possible other artist whos stuff is great. They already have a following and are already out there. I like to think of it as a win win situation, they get their commission which they are in control of and you recieve the wholesale price. Any sale is good and if you have unlimited affiliate sites then one or two from each is a sale you dont have to work as hard for! I use a heat press, a combination of heat sealing, sublimation and inkjet and injet dark. Sublimation for gifts only really. The deco network is aimed at DTG printers and embroadiery so there are a few things I find a little difficult when I get custom orders, but using a combination of methods works quiet well for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks Aoife,
I will keep posting on this thread as we progress. I am excited with the potential of building something. I am conscious of the seasonality of tee shirts and want to offer things that work year round, and for holidays as well as special niches. Did you get the T-Shirt forums discount ?...90 days free. Talk to you soon.


----------



## DonegalTs (Jul 16, 2008)

I look forward to hearing how you get on. No i didnt get that promotion but i did get a promotion from something else. The deco network system allows you to upload any types of product so you dont just have to be tied to t-shirts!


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

DecoNetwork *today *is very much focused on online sales. Our stats show the majority of sales are the consumers own designs being uploaded so while I agree great designs help drive traffic do make sure that you make it clear and easy for a customer to 'design your own'.

Fou Tees | T-Shirts | Hoodies | Gifts| Personalised Gifts| Customised T-shirts really has it spot on with a large banner to create your own and a "Design your own? Click Here!" banner.

So although DecoNetwork is main for online sales today, yesterday we just released a sneak peak of some new developments which means soon DecoNetwork will be for more than just online sales. We're releasing a new feature called DecoHub which is for internal sales - where you raise a quote, send to your customer, get it approved and produce the order. A video explaining the workflow and DecoHub can be seen here [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03HJAGlUWwU[/media].

I "Liked" your Facebook page DonegalTs! Another great example of how to drive traffic through social media channels. Looking good.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

thanks for the video Brenden. We signed up on Monday. My wife is working on it now, hoping to have it working by Monday. Our FB location is DecoWow. We plan on signing up local artists to sell their images on tees and totes, printed on our Brother 541.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, Michael!

I'll keep an eye on your site. Shoot us a msg if you ever have any questions. Or better still post to the forum so others can benefit from the info.

And nice site name!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

I will Brenden. Is the TSF membership deal still available to us? We found out about it after ( 1day) we joined.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Michael,

The coupon code in particular can only be applied at sign up. I'm ping you via email.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Has the monthly price went up due to the DecoHub?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Brenden...never got anything from you .

not given notice of an increase yet


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Do you have Deco?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

yes, we do


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the comments!

An announcement regarding the new levels and changes in version 4 was sent to existing DecoNetwork site owners. Check the email address of which you’ve registered at DecoNetwork to ensure you got it.

We received a lot of feedback about the value of DecoNetwork and how it helps in a business. For online sales it was great but the reality is most businesses operate in an offline world. Even an online business will be asked to produce quotes, do re-orders, and issue invoices. So with DecoNetwork version 4 there are new levels replacing the old Solo, Solo Plus and Affiliates which are designed to address the real business problems.

The two new levels are called DecoHub and DecoStores.

Both levels include the new Business Hub order, quote and invoice management tool ([media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03HJAGlUWwU[/media]).

DecoHub is designed for the business that wants to improve their internal processes for creating and managing quotes, orders and invoices. It includes a catalog website that your customers can self-serve and design their own but it limited to one store only.

DecoStores is designed for the business wanting to grow their online presence plus improve their internal processes for creating and managing quotes, orders and invoices. It has an unlimited number of affiliate stores which are completely customizable as per the current Affiliates level. Feature like Quote Request, Abandoned cart tracking, banking reports and manual payment management address common problems our customers reported plus help close more sales.

Other feedback we received was about the transaction fees. So we've shifted the pricing to further support our customers sales growth and under the new plans most DecoNetwork site owners pay less with savings up to 50%.

DecoStores is USD $149 per month with a flat rate 1.85% transaction.

DecoHub is USD $99 per month with a flat rate 1.85% transaction.

The feedback has been very positive from our 70+ beta testers and we'll be launching version 4 on August 8th. If you've not registered for the seminars you can do so from Events Webinar Online Tshirt Design Software Tool For Customizing Tshirts, Products, Embroidery & Print Designs.


Cheers,
Brenden


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

We are at the Affiliate level, and I agree with the objections to the pricing. $99 a month AND 5% for most stores seems like double dipping to me.


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Great thanks for the feedback!

If you want to start using Business Hub today you can by emailing beta[USER=110258]@deco[/USER]network.com.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

no thanks. Our whole business model involves signing up photographers and artists for affiliate stores to feed our DTG printer. Hub does not allow that as I see it .


----------



## brenden (Dec 11, 2008)

Business Hub is a quote, order and invoice management tool. In addition to that Business Hub has new tools to track shopping cart abandonment which is great for online sales. Let's you manage your manual payments and bank reports more easily.

You will get it as part of version 4 anyway but it is open now in beta for any DecoNetwork subscriber.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok i will agree the new pricing means that we would save more in the long run but for starting up it's hard hitting.....


----------

